# SCHUTZMARKE LIMONADE???



## tadunk (Dec 6, 2005)

i have found 2 Coca-Cola bottles that say SCHUTZMARKE LIMONADE under the Coke label...i think they are german maybe...anyone with anyinfo?


----------



## digdug (Dec 7, 2005)

Yes-those would be German Coke bottles. For some reason the German word for soda/carbonated beverages  is limonade.    I think the SCHUTZMARKE means TRADE MARK.


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi  Is the bottle embossed or painted. If it is embossed I would be interested in purchasing it. My main collecting is Barq's Rootbeer, the second thing is foreign embossed Coke bottles. There are quite a few variations of the embossed German Coke bottle. Does it have a date on the bottom? Does they other side say schutzmarke koffeinhaltig?
 thanks,
 BARQS19


----------



## tadunk (Dec 8, 2005)

Barqs19- yes it does say schutzmarke koffeinhaltig on the reverse side.  It is also embossed, there are some numbers on the bottom but i am unsure what thy mean, there is also a "G" or a "6" on the bottom with a crown on top.


----------



## BARQS19 (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok that's one of the newer ones. I guess 50s. Worth between $10-$20. It would cost that much in shipping from germany just to get one.
 BARQS19


----------



## tadunk (Dec 11, 2005)

weird thing is i found it in the ground at a farm in eastern washington...wonder how that happened


----------



## dsmith8275 (Oct 9, 2017)

*My German bottle*



BARQS19 said:


> Hi  Is the bottle embossed or painted. If it is embossed I would be interested in purchasing it. My main collecting is Barq's Rootbeer, the second thing is foreign embossed Coke bottles. There are quite a few variations of the embossed German Coke bottle. Does it have a date on the bottom? Does they other side say schutzmarke koffeinhaltig?
> thanks,
> BARQS19



Mine is painted and has nothing on the bottom but has 8/78 on the side at the bottom.  It also has, "AUTOMATEN FLASCH" at the top of the bottle. Does that mean it was meant for vending machines?  It is a .33l bottle.

dsmith8275


----------

